# Wo mechanische Tastatur testen?



## DfqIsWrong (2. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe vor, mir demnächst eine mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen. So habe ich auch einige online gefunden, die mir gefallen, jedoch bin ich mir unsicher, welche Switches ich nehmen soll.
Genügend über die versch. Switches habe ich gelesen, und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, mir die MX Browns zu holen. 
Jedoch fällt es mir schwer, eine solche Entscheidung zu machen, nur aufgrund von Berichten. Immerhin kosten solche Tastaturen nicht wenig.

Gibt es einen Elektronikhandel, der mechanische Keyboards austellt, nach Möglichkeit mit den verschiedenen Switches?
PS: wohne in Frankfurt am Main


----------



## BenRo (2. August 2014)

Falls du an so ein Sampler Kit rankommst, die sind gut zum Testen. Wird aber ggf. in Deutschland schwierig:

WASD Keyboards WASD Keycap, Cherry MX Switch, O-Ring Sampler Kit - Sampler Kit - Products
Deck Cherry MX Sampler
Mechanical Key Switch Demo Board - Cooler Master Store
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=571

- Bist du eher ein Vielschreiber oder ein Gamer?
- Wie stehst du zum Thema Lautstärke? Sitzt neben dir jemand, den Tippgeräusche stören könnten?

Ich kenne mich in der Region Frankfurt/Main nicht aus, bestärke dich aber im Vorhaben, die Tastaturen unbedingt vor dem Kauf auszuprobieren. Alternativ musst du halt mehrere bestellen und wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2014)

Guck mal beim Saturn auf der Zeil, die müssten ein paar dahaben.
Bin aber nachher eh da und kann für dich gucken was sie da haben. 
Ansonsten kannst du, wenn du mobil bist, nach Linden zu Alternate fahren. 
Da haben sie alle Cherry MX Typen ausgestellt.


----------



## DfqIsWrong (2. August 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich werde mich umschauen : )

€: Schreibe viel und gerne. Spielen tue ich zwar auch, aber das soll nicht die primäre Funktion der Tastatur sein. Ich kann schlecht sagen, ob der clicky-sound stören würde oder nicht, da ich nicht genau weiß wie sie sich anhören.


----------



## BenRo (2. August 2014)

z. B. hier kannst du mal "Testhören" (im Kapitel "Cherry MX Switches" jeweils den braunen und den blauen Play-Button anklicken) - ist natürlich was anderes, als das Ding in real zu hören:
Daskeyboard 4 Professional - Mechanical Keyboard

Ich schreibe auch sehr viel und würde dir auf jeden Fall zu Switches die sowohl taktiles als auch hörbares Feedback anbieten raten (also Brown oder Blue). Die Vertippquote ist einfach geringer. Ich habe sowohl Blue als auch Brown Switches im Einsatz, erstere Tastatur finde ich vom Schreibgefühl noch angenehmer, wird aber nur angeschlossen, wenn meine Freundin nicht da ist. Brown Switches sind mMn der ideale Kompromiss aus Schreibgefühl und Lautstärke.


----------



## DfqIsWrong (2. August 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich war jetzt in der Stadt und im Saturn gibt es an mechanical Keyboards nur zwei von Razer, die eigene Switches haben.
Conrad hatte keine, ebenso wenig der ARLT (hier waren sie ausverkauft)

Ich schätze, ich werde mir dann einfach die Browns holen. Viel falsch machen kann man nicht. Sind so oder so ein Upgrade zu meiner jetztigen Tastatur. Und wenn es notwendig ist, kaufe ich mir ein Satz Switches dazu.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2014)

DfqIsWrong schrieb:


> Und wenn es notwendig ist, kaufe ich mir ein Satz Switches dazu.


 
Ähmm, du weisst schon die auf dem PCB festgelötet sind und mal eben tauschen nicht ist?


----------



## Eftilon (2. August 2014)

Manche HW Shops haben kleine test tastaturen wo man alle schalter sorten ausprobieren kann, zb Schwanthaler Computer in München.


eftilon


----------



## DfqIsWrong (3. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, du weisst schon die auf dem PCB festgelötet sind und mal eben tauschen nicht ist?


 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLBXxzmuA_Q

Es geht ja doch ^^


----------



## BenRo (3. August 2014)

Unterschätz mal den Aufwand nicht, das mit 105 Tasten zu machen... Aber wie du richtig sagst, mit den Browns wirst du nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## c137 (10. August 2014)

Von ein paar Leuten im Computerbase-Forum gibt's das MSTG, da sind auch einige ausgefallenere Schalter (z.B. Greens) dabei.

In den meisten größeren Läden gibt's folgende:
Razer Black Widow (bis 2013 MX Blue, danach Kailh)
Logitech G710+ (MX Brown mit O-Ringen)
seltener noch die Steelseries 6Gv2 (MX Black)

Bei plate-mount muss man zum Öffnen der Switches löten, richtig. Bei PCB-Mount nicht, d.h. Stem und Feder kann man da auch so tauschen.


----------



## joomlapro (16. August 2014)

Hi

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo man Mechanische Tastaturen Testen kann meiner meinung nach eigentlich gar nicht nötig, denn ich habe heute meine Razer Black Widow Ultimate geholt und bin total zufrieden. Habe noch nie eine gehabt, oder irgendwo testen können. Bei mir sind die Cherry MX-Blue drin, die angeblich nicht für anfänger geeignet seien, also zum Schreiben. Aber klappt wie ich finde schon sehr gut!

Wenn dich die Lautstärke stört kauf dir einfach noch die O-Ringe. Bei mir war es auch ein Kaufgrund. das "Klick" ist für mich einfach Heilig!  Ich liebe es und empfehle es einfach jedem!!


Gruss


----------

